# separate /boot-Partition oder einfaches /boot-Verzeichnis?

## ManfredB

Eine schlichte Frage:

In den Anleitungen zur Installation vpon gentoo ist immer von einer separaten /boot-Partition mit ext2 die Rede.

Muß das unbedingt so sein, oder reicht nicht das einfache /boot-Verzeichnis mit ext4?

Wenn ich eine bestehende Linux-Distribution, deren Bootloader im MBR sitzt, um gentoo ergänze,

benötige ich ja kein grub-Installation. Ist das richtig so?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## musv

Du brauchst auch bei einer normalen Gentoo-Installation keine separate Bootpartition. Das hat historische Gründe.

Ausnahme ist natürlich UEFI. Da brauchst du 'ne Bootpartition, die allerdings mit FAT formatiert sein muss.

----------

## mv

 *musv wrote:*   

> Du brauchst auch bei einer normalen Gentoo-Installation keine separate Bootpartition. Das hat historische Gründe

 

Jein: Es kann sein, dass dieser "historische Grund" auf Dich zutrifft: Einige (inzwischen natürlich längst veraltete) BIOS-Versionen können keine Sektoren ansprechen, die oberhalb einer gewissen Grenze liegen. Wenn man ein solches BIOS aber eine große Platte hat, ist es notwendig, eine boot-Partition verhältnismäßig am Anfang der Platte zu haben.

Ich rede hier allerdings von BIOS-Versionen, die geschätzt >10 Jahre alt sind.

----------

## ManfredB

vielen Dank für diese Antworten.

Genau das wollte ich in Erfahrung bringen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ein weiterer Grund war auch mal, dass Grub anfangs recht wenig Filesysteme unterstützt hat. Das heißt, /boot als Ordner funktioniert nur, wenn Grub das von dir für Root genutzte fs unterstützt. Diese Situation hat sich aber mit Grub2 deutlich gebessert. Solltest du aber für Root ein exotisches Filesystem nutzen, dann brauchst du weiterhin eine separate Boot-Partition.

Um es zusammenzufassen: /boot als Partition mit ext2 funktioniert immer, /boot als Ordner fast immer.

Ein weiterer Grund könnte sein, dass /boot gemäß Anleitung nicht automatisch gemountet wird. Das kann davor schützen, dass /boot aus Versehen geschrottet wird, was dann natürlich den nächsten Systemstart verhindert. Aber das kann man genauso erreichen, indem man Root schrottet.

----------

## Josef.95

 *musv wrote:*   

> Du brauchst auch bei einer normalen Gentoo-Installation keine separate Bootpartition. Das hat historische Gründe.
> 
> Ausnahme ist natürlich UEFI. Da brauchst du 'ne Bootpartition, die allerdings mit FAT formatiert sein muss.

 

Für UEFI braucht man eine ESP (EFI System Partition), welche nicht zwingend die boot Partition sein muss.

----------

## ManfredB

Danke an euch alle für eure Tipps.

Ich werde morgen noch einmal testen, ob ich es hinbekomme,

nachdem mein Sohn meinen Rechner gründlich gereinigt hat,

funktioniert das Update in VirtualBox ohne Probleme.

Dann dürfte es auf HD hoffentlich auch klappen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

So, ich habe es geschafft, gentoo auf HD zu installieren auch ohne boot-Partition,

natürlich auch ohne grub. So hat PCLinuxOS-Bootloader mein Gentoo starten können.

Doch es gibt 2 Probleme,

die ich im anderen Gentoo-Forum ausführlich diskutiere:

1. Internet geht nicht auf die übliche Weise. Mein Anschluß wird wohl nicht erkannt.

2. Der nvidia-Treiber verträgt sich offensichtlich nicht mit  kernel-4.6.0.

Doch will ich es hier nicht weiter diskutieren, sonst kann man mir mit Recht vorwerfen

auf 2 Hochzeiten zu tanzen  :Smile: 

Ihr solltet nur wissen, daß eure Hilfe betreffend der /boot-Partition bzw. des /boot-Verzeichnisses

positive Früchte getragen hat, wofür ich euch sehr dankbar bin.

Schönes Wochenende wünsche ich

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hat man dir denn schon mal vorgeworfen, dass du ein Problem in zwei verschiedenen Foren diskutierst? Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, warum das verboten ist.

Es gab mal einen Hinweis von mir, dass du halt nur Probleme in Bezug auf KDE in einem KDE-Thread posten solltest. Aber das war nur ein Hinweis. Genauso wie das Problem, wegen welchem du diesen Thread gestartet hast, ja nun gelöst ist. Und du für ein anderes Problem auch am Besten einen neuen aufmachen solltest.

Was nicht gerne gesehen wird, wenn man in diesem Forum zu einem Problem mehrere Threads startet. Aber das ist mir bei dir noch nicht aufgefallen. Wie gesagt, niemand hält dich davon ab, hier nach der Lösung deiner Probleme zu fragen.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo Klaus Meier,

vielen Dank für deine Stellungnahme zu meinem obigen Text.

Ich weiß, daß es nicht sinnvoll ist, mehrere verschiedene Probleme in einem Thread zu beschreiben.

Hier habe ich nur der Vollständigkeit halber die beiden Punkte hinzugesetzt,

um anzuzeigen, daß nicht alles klappt.

Dazu kommt nämlich inzwischen, daß mein Rechner öfter hängen bleibt

und dadurch sich die Probleme vervielfachen.

Ich muß - wenn ich das richtig einschätze - auf Fortsetzung der Installation verzichten,

sonst ist am Ende der PC noch im Eimer.

Vorhin hat er nach 5maligem Einschalten nicht gebootet.

Erst als ich ihn eine Viertelstunde in Ruhe gelassen und komplett vom Strom getrennt habe,

war nach dem Einschalten das bekannte Beep zu hören, danach kam das Boot-Menu.

Deshalb kann ich das hier überhaupt schreiben.

Doch nun genug der "Klagen" und des "Frusts" auf meiner Seite.

Schönen Abend noch und Gruß

von

Manfred

----------

## musv

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 2. Der nvidia-Treiber verträgt sich offensichtlich nicht mit  kernel-4.6.0.

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1044890.html

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo musv,

vielen Dank für diesen erfolgreichen Tipp. Ich habe eben noch einmal versucht, gentoo zu starten.

Erstaunlicherweise bootete es. Dann habe ich den Treiber installieren können.

Tausend Dank also.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Leider suche ich vergebens den nvidia-Treiber,

modprobe nvidia zeigt an, daß es diesen Treiber nicht gibt.

Das einzige, was ich gefunden habe: nvidiafb.ko

Ist das der richtige Treiber?

Was diese Treiber angeht, bin ich wenig erfahren.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

ManfredB,

es gibt zZt noch kein nvidia-drivers release welches den brandneuen linux-4.6.0 Kernel offiziell unterstützt (warte mit linux-4.6 am besten ab bis nVidia einen neuen kompatiblen Treiber released.

Vorschlag: Nutze einen aktuellen linux-4.5er Kernel, damit sollten auch die aktuellen nvidia-drivers fein funktionieren.

/edit: Achte dann aber bitte darauf das du deinen vorherigen Patch nicht mit einbaust.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo Josef.95

vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis. Dann muß ich doch einen anderen Kernel wählen.

Mal sehen, ob das funktioniert. Möglicherweise muß ich mir eine neue Festplatte zulegen,

denn die Hänger der letzten Tage waren schon besorgnisserregend.

Ansonsten aber noch einen schönen Nachmittag.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen!

Zu diesem Thema noch einige Anmerkungen.

Mein Rechner ist inzwischen getestet worden: keine Fehler gefunden.

Also könnte nur das Mainboard instabil sein.....

Doch was hindert mich nun, Gentoo erneut auf HD zu installieren?

1. Keine Internet-Verbindung, die nicht statisch ist.

2. Grafik-Treiber selbst bei kernel-4.5.2 nicht vorhanden: der nvidia-Treiber wird nicht gefunden,

obwohl installiert.

ich habe mich daher entschlossen, auf dieses Experiment zu verzichten.

Danke noch einmal an alle, die mir geholfen, mich unterstützt und gute Tipps gegeben haben.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## musv

Schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat. 

Eventuell ist eine andere Distribution besser geeignet. Viel Erfolg.

----------

